# Skimmer



## duncanrc (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi All
looking to add a skimmer to my 35g

The canister is under tank and plumbed internally thru the bottom of the tank.

Im wanting to add a simple floating style skimmer similar to the picture









I imagine I would connect it to the internally plumbed canister connection.

Does anyone have a system like this?


----------

